# L I re-lube



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I had a bit of spare time yesterday so I thought I'd re-lube my L I and clean the screen,

  

The screen was cleaned in pulycaff.

The lever covered in old grease then wiped clean,

  

  

And the bore wiped clean and re-lubed with molycote 111,

  

Machine was then reassembled being very careful not to over tighten the 4 bolts.

Job done.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thanks , have you done this before ?


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I've cleaned the screen before, but I thought I'd re-lube the bore as It's coming up for nearly a year now, although It probably didn't really

need doing.


----------

